# zirconium puzzle pen with black and color



## btboone (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a pen I just completed. It is zirconium metal like the last one I made, but this one has a continuous fade of anodizing. I had to rework my anodizing setup to be able to get the whole thing in at once. I'm waiting on the gold nibs to arrive.


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn Bruce is getting so good at this his pens are now invisable..............


----------



## btboone (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's one I completed with random colored pieces.  It takes a whole lot longer to do due to the masking process when anodizing.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 25, 2009)

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## btboone (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's the whole stable of them now.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 25, 2009)

*NOW I SEE IT*

Now that it's faded into view as always 
_*AWESOME*_​


----------



## markgum (Jan 25, 2009)

amazing....


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2009)

They all are top notch without a doubt. But I am not a fan of the fade to color one. I like both the various colored one the best and the black and silver one the next. If you are looking for a vote. The colored ones look more like a puzzle piece as the two tone look like just shapes or designs.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2009)

I like them all. Your work is the best. Including your rings.


----------



## Billman (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are simply stunning!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow !!! you making one for each of us ?!  We love you for that!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are awesome Bruce! :worship:


----------



## leehljp (Jan 26, 2009)

BT, BT, BT, When, oh when . . . are you going to quit taunting us! :biggrin:

BUT, thanks for not keeping your talent to yourself! Thanks for posting this! The "biggest" word that I can think of to describe it is - Supercalifragilisticexpialado . . . Shuck, I can't even spell it!  Uuuhhhh, maybe your CNC can spell it! --:biggrin:


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 26, 2009)

btboone said:


> Here's one I completed with random colored pieces.



Without a doubt, one of the most amazing and most beautiful pens I've seen on here to date, and I've seen a lot of them. 

Wow. I'm in awe.


----------



## smitty9306 (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I like them all very impressive. Top notch.
Jon


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 26, 2009)

Those pens are awesome.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 26, 2009)

Bruce, that looks great!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunning pens Bruce.  If you're looking for a vote, I prefer the plain pens to the colored ones.  Although it's probably not correct to use the word "plain" in a sentence about your pens


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 26, 2009)

Bruce,

Your work is simply beautiful!  You are among a handful of people here on IAP that set the bar so high most of us will never come close.  While having the specialized equipment is necessary for this kind of work, there is also the artistic element that can't be purchased.  Outstanding work. Thank you for sharing your talent with us.

Jim Smith


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm with everyone else on this one ! Beautiful work !


----------



## arjudy (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## gwilki (Jan 26, 2009)

Incredible design and workmanship, Bruce!


----------



## Skye (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, before I was digging the colorless ones the most. Now..... I don't know.

LOVE THEM!


----------



## broitblat (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are all pretty amazing, but I think the fade is my favorite.

Thanks for keeping the bar high (I don't think I can even see it from down here )

  -Barry


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 26, 2009)

d-a-m-n bruce, you da man.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 26, 2009)

You just keep on pushing this hobby/profession to new heights. Way to go!
And I think anyone of those would be a great raffle prize for the birthday Bash!!!:biggrin:


----------



## intillzah (Jan 26, 2009)

I look at pens like the ones posted in this thread and I sadly realize that I make junk...


----------



## rick_lindsey (Jan 26, 2009)

These pens just blow my mind.

-Rick


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jan 26, 2009)

If I ever grow up... I want to be just like you!!!

Awesome!

Larry


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 26, 2009)

Gee, I wonder if of the big companies copy this blank and offer it for under $30 each? :wink:


----------



## btboone (Jan 26, 2009)

Who said anything about growing up!?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn, Bruce, now you are just showing off!!  :biggrin:


----------



## gmcnut (Jan 29, 2009)

Me likey! :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmmmm.................not too bad, ..................I suppose:biggrin:

If you keep trying, then you eventually may make a good one

Just superb as usual Bruce:biggrin:


----------



## gerryr (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Bruce.:highfive:


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 29, 2016)

Things that should be shared every now and again


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2016)

firewhatfire said:


> Things that should be shared every now and again




I posted the link to that project when Skip showed his pen because it made me think of it for sure. Talent that is truely amazing.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 29, 2016)

I was fortunate to meet him and see in of those pens in person at woodcraft outside of Atlanta.  Humble guy that used his talent. 



jttheclockman said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > Things that should be shared every now and again
> ...


----------



## magpens (Dec 29, 2016)

JohnT,

I think I must have missed seeing the pen that Skip showed. . Could you please post the link, John.

Thanks




jttheclockman said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > Things that should be shared every now and again
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2016)

magpens said:


> JohnT,
> 
> I think I must have missed seeing the pen that Skip showed. . Could you please post the link, John.
> 
> ...




It is the one where Skip is playing with fire. He is changing colors on a Titanium pen. He is going at it in a little different manner but there are some similarities and Like I said Bruce's pen was the first one that came to my mind.

www.penturners.org/forum/f13/playing-fire-144884/


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 30, 2016)

The color change on the zirconium is through an anodizing process ...

The color change on skip's titanium is due to the heat treatment process...


The heat treating doesn't change the properties of the titanium, just it's surface color.  When you see the "art deco" style titanium knives out there, they just have a thin layer of titanium over the steel.  The steel itself wasn't taken up to it's actual heat treating temperatures, and is generally a medium tempered 440 stainless or equivalent.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> The color change on the zirconium is through an anodizing process ...
> 
> The color change on skip's titanium is due to the heat treatment process...
> 
> ...




I know that!!!!!   I place Skip in Bruces wheelhouse when it comes to innovation. I mentioned it because of this not that they are the same pens Different materials all together. Not many other members here that play in their ballparks that is for sure. 

I know all the stories behind the innovator of the puzzle pen too. Again not what I was suggesting.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 30, 2016)

Never said you didn't know ...


But a lot of new people certainly wouldn't know how either effect was achieved!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> Never said you didn't know ...
> 
> 
> But a lot of new people certainly wouldn't know how either effect was achieved!



It is written right in the thread. Many people are not going to even know what you said. Not many members here are playing around with color change with metals to begin with. That is the similarity of the two people. You can add Brad the chemist in that catagory also if you would like and he achieves it in an entirely different way than these 2.


----------



## stuckinohio (Dec 30, 2016)

John,

Thank you for linking to this pen the other day. Saw it and was blown away! I never saw it because it was in '09 and I wasn't around yet. Since the thread has been revived, I can make a comment now Simply amazing!


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 30, 2016)

Very true, it's simply amazing ... 


Wish all these guys were still here so we could pick their brains on how this or that worked.  Skip's technical skills are also right out of this world!  His screwnut is still boggling minds as we speak!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> Very true, it's simply amazing ...
> 
> 
> Wish all these guys were still here so we could pick their brains on how this or that worked.  Skip's technical skills are also right out of this world!  His screwnut is still boggling minds as we speak!




You know he did show how that is made right???



www.penturners.org/forum/f45/nutty-pen-prop-134891/


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 30, 2016)

Ya ... I'm the one that guessed how he actually did it.


----------

